# First post



## D86 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm new here and just wanted to say hello to the forum. I'm hoping to expand my knowledge, meet some nice people and achieve some personal physique goals with help from this site.

Thanks,

D86


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2013)

D86, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Sherk (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome mane


----------



## AmM (Jul 3, 2013)

Welcome brotha!


----------



## brazey (Jul 3, 2013)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## stevekc73 (Jul 3, 2013)

Welcome aboard D86!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## TheArchitect (Jul 23, 2013)

welcome to the board!!


----------



## Stfuandlift (Jul 23, 2013)

Welcome bro


----------



## kboy (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## DaMaster (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome to IMF D86


----------



## hansel2010 (Jul 28, 2013)

welcome!!!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 28, 2013)

welcome


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome to the boards bro! I think that it's really a great thing to have you here. I really love this place it's full of knowledge and awesome people lifting some serious weights, I really love it bro. I think you should consider taking some supplements to stack with your workouts. Do you have a choice or preference?


----------



## charley (Jul 29, 2013)

_*
welcome!!!
*_


----------



## D86 (Aug 14, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> I think you should consider taking some supplements to stack with your workouts. Do you have a choice or preference?



Usually depends on what I'm going for. I definitely enjoy stims before a hard workout but I usually just make sure to have enough food energy on board.


----------



## bigdippin (Aug 14, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------

